# Can I get reimbursed for a flat tire incurred while Ubering?



## JK7 (Jul 4, 2018)

I ran over a huge nail and punctured a tire (it went flat within a minute) while I was online driving for Uber. Does Uber reimburse for the cost of fixing the tire?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

JK7 said:


> I ran over a huge nail and punctured a tire (it went flat within a minute) while I was online driving for Uber. Does Uber reimburse for the cost of fixing the tire?


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

No. No they won’t.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

No uber won't cover it... When you buy your new tire, make sure you get the warranty so any flat tires they will repair it. Sears, NTB, Discrount Tire have good warranties


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JK7 said:


> I ran over a huge nail and punctured a tire (it went flat within a minute) while I was online driving for Uber. Does Uber reimburse for the cost of fixing the tire?


I bet you LOVE GOVERNMENT HEALTHCARE !

Dont YOU ?

Admit it


----------



## JK7 (Jul 4, 2018)

Man, you guys are harsh. LOL. 

I have dealership tires and the repair isn't covered under warranty, unfortunately.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

JK7 said:


> Man, you guys are harsh. LOL.
> 
> I have dealership tires and the repair isn't covered under warranty, unfortunately.


Just a bit of tough love and witty rejoinders. Just roll with it and welcome to the Uber asylum!

The general rule of thumb is expect nothing from Uber and you'll never be disappointed. Two flats here during my time; it is just the cost of using your car as a taxi.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

JK7 said:


> Does Uber reimburse for the cost of fixing the tire?


Yeah, I think free flat tire repairs were part of same contract agreement that gave us free healthcare and paid vacations!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yeah, I think free flat tire repairs were part of same contract agreement that gave us free healthcare and paid vacations!


Oh ?
The DRIVERS UNION 
NEGOTIATED THAT CONTRACT FOR US ?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

OP, dont listen to these guys....you call up Rohit and explain the situation and he will get you that refund. Now, rohit may fight you on it at first but you stick to your story and they will come through.


----------



## JK7 (Jul 4, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> OP, dont listen to these guys....you call up Rohit and explain the situation and he will get you that refund. Now, rohit may fight you on it at first but you stick to your story and they will come through.


I took your advice and got authorized for a refund from Greenlight Hub. Didn't take no for an answer! Thanks, Merc!


----------



## The Headless Accountant (Dec 28, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> OP, dont listen to these guys....you call up Rohit and explain the situation and he will get you that refund. Now, rohit may fight you on it at first but you stick to your story and they will come through.





JK7 said:


> I took your advice and got authorized for a refund from Greenlight Hub. Didn't take no for an answer! Thanks, Merc!


Is this for real? Uber actually covered your tires?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I'll pay for your drug test


----------



## JK7 (Jul 4, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> I'll pay for your drug test


Not necessary. I also got Greenlight Hub to agree to buy me one of those as well.

By the way, this is what caused the flat. No bueno. I had to replace the tire.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

JK7 said:


> I took your advice and got authorized for a refund from Greenlight Hub. Didn't take no for an answer! Thanks, Merc!


LOL! You'll fit in here just fine. Welcome to UberPeople.net.


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

Congratulations! You have learned an important lesson. Putting Gas in your car is NOT the only expense of doing this!

Look forward to many more.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

JK7 said:


> Man, you guys are harsh. LOL.
> 
> I have dealership tires and the repair isn't covered under warranty, unfortunately.


go to auto parts store and buy a tire plug kit. $5.00

plug tire

fill with air


----------



## Jerryk2 (Jun 4, 2017)

JK7 said:


> Man, you guys are harsh. LOL.
> 
> I have dealership tires and the repair isn't covered under warranty, unfortunately.


Goodyear in my area, and my shop, patches tires for free. Check your area.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

JK7 said:


> Not necessary. I also got Greenlight Hub to agree to buy me one of those as well.
> 
> By the way, this is what caused the flat. No bueno. I had to replace the tire.


Dang, that bolt is bigger than the office chair turn-knob that got lodged in my tire in June. After a 3 tire repair places refused to work on it and wanted me to buy new tires, I found a mom & pop repair shop to plug it. Because the tire tech thought it was close to the shoulder, he couldn't vouch that a plug would work, and so he didn't charge me. He just wished me luck getting to a tire shop. I drove on that free, plugged tire until early December and about 10,000 miles.

I understand a lot of tire shops do not want to plug tires for $10-$20, when they can sell a tire for 10x that price.

Yes, I have a plug kit in my trunk now. Plenty out there for under $20 and Wally World has one for $5.88. In my town, with all the construction, it is a wise investment.


----------



## JK7 (Jul 4, 2018)

Steve_TX said:


> Dang, that bolt is bigger than the office chair turn-knob that got lodged in my tire in June. After a 3 tire repair places refused to work on it and wanted me to buy new tires, I found a mom & pop repair shop to plug it. Because the tire tech thought it was close to the shoulder, he couldn't vouch that a plug would work, and so he didn't charge me. He just wished me luck getting to a tire shop. I drove on that free, plugged tire until early December and about 10,000 miles.
> 
> I understand a lot of tire shops do not want to plug tires for $10-$20, when they can sell a tire for 10x that price.
> 
> Yes, I have a plug kit in my trunk now. Plenty out there for under $20 and Wally World has one for $5.88. In my town, with all the construction, it is a wise investment.


The bolt punctured the tire head first and put a pretty big hole in it. It also hit just in the perfect spot to miss the tread. I couldn't tell for sure what the culprit was until the guy at the shop changed the tire and pulled that bolt out of it (from the inside of the tire).

So, I got a pretty good looking used tire and service for $60, all included. The good thing about this is I found a decent used tire shop. South Side Tire Services in Austin, if anybody wants to know. Good folks.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Wow! I’ve never seen anything like that before. I highly doubt a plug would even begin to work on that.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

If you had a lease with Uber their contract company would reimburse for 30 dollar plugs, but even they won't cover a whole tire. Asking if Uber will cover you is even crazier to ask, but you got your answer (apparently can work if you beg but doubt everyone will get same results because Uber).


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I buy my tires at the same shop, all the time.
I've shopped him several times and he's never more than a buck or two more than the lowest price, AND he does tire repairs for free. AND he does my Uber inspections for free.


----------



## JK7 (Jul 4, 2018)

Steve_TX said:


> Wow! I've never seen anything like that before. I highly doubt a plug would even begin to work on that.


I also would have to remove the tire from the wheel to get it out. Not sure how to accomplish the first step without some pro service.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

JK7 said:


> I also would have to remove the tire from the wheel to get it out. Not sure how to accomplish the first step without some pro service.


Correct you are. That is certainly a job for the pros. I don't care. How fancy someone's plug kit is!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Uber certainly will fix your tire 


There is an agreement with discount tire where they will fix flats for free

The same deal may or may not exist with every single person in the country


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

ColumbusRides said:


> No uber won't cover it... When you buy your new tire, make sure you get the warranty so any flat tires they will repair it. Sears, NTB, Discrount Tire have good warranties


Word of advice if reliant on Sears for warranty/repair work: hurry up.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

They were giving these out at the GLH last time I visited. 








Get a small Compressor and soon enough you will be a pro at fixing a flat in no time. 
It wouldn't work on the size of the puncture you had but works great on nails and smaller screws.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uber has covered all my flats. They tell me the check is in the mail, and I believe 'em!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Uber has covered all my flats. They tell me the check is in the mail, and I believe 'em!


I mailed you one just the other day


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

bad dealership 99% of new tires and new cars have a roadside warranty . you could go to pepboys they have it for new tires


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

ColumbusRides said:


> No uber won't cover it... When you buy your new tire, make sure you get the warranty so any flat tires they will repair it. Sears, NTB, Discrount Tire have good warranties


The tire stores charge a fortune for this - almost the cost of a new tire. I bought my last set of tires at Goodyear, and they wanted like $75 for the road hazard plan, but they fix flat tires for free anyway. So check with the tire store to see what free services they offer before paying for the road hazard plan.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Atom guy said:


> they wanted like $75 for the road hazard plan


Should have coughed up the $75. Driving on roads you don't know has more risk than staying within your neighborhood and your regular commute.

It's just a cost of doing business, and it's part of the 54c per mile standard mileage deduction.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

The good news is you can deduct it for TAX purposes


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MikeNY said:


> The good news is you can deduct it for TAX purposes


Deduct it from what ... income? *snort*


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Wow thx for the laugh guys


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

JK7 said:


> Man, you guys are harsh. LOL.
> 
> I have dealership tires and the repair isn't covered under warranty, unfortunately.


Yes we are lol


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Deduct it from what ... income? *snort*


This might be a late entry for "Post of the Year 2018".


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Was it the front left tire ? If so Uber policy is they buy you a new car

One caveat, you have to be in the fantasyland area.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I used to work in a place where the Genl Sales Mgr was a serious Richard Cranium.
It was an auto dealership, I was the Fleet Manager.
This guy would yell at the top of his lungs. He'd throw stuff, and break things. Very similar to working with a petulant 3 year old.

Had a new salesman come on.
He asked us about an expense account. LoL
"Oh yea," one guy says, "don't forget to ask Mr. Cranium about your company expense account. Get the Visa card if you can, and don't forget the gas card."

About fifteen minutes later, the whole building erupted. Richard is bellowing at the top of his lungs, sound of a coffee cup breaking against the wall; the new guy comes running out of his office panting and wide-eyed.. LMAO.
Just thinking about it makes me laugh.

We were rolling. Laughing so hard we were crying.
Cruel? Yep.
Funny? Oh hell yes.

Expense account. *snort*


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

JK7 said:


> Not necessary. I also got Greenlight Hub to agree to buy me one of those as well.
> 
> By the way, this is what caused the flat. No bueno. I had to replace the tire.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

What's next? Uber paying for your blown out ******? Lol


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Ref just threw a yellow flag, 15 yard penalty and player ejected from the game


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

You must "work" for a real company


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> What's next? Uber paying for your blown out ******? Lol


You talking about the pax in the back seat?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> You talking about the pax in the back seat?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JK7 said:


> I ran over a huge nail and punctured a tire (it went flat within a minute) while I was online driving for Uber. Does Uber reimburse for the cost of fixing the tire?


I love newbies. ROFLMMFAO.



Juggalo9er said:


> Uber certainly will fix your tire
> 
> There is an agreement with discount tire where they will fix flats for free
> 
> The same deal may or may not exist with every single person in the country


Discount fixes tire punctures for free and it has nothing to do with uber.

But that doesn't help if it's not fixable.


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

I just spoke to Rohit and explained to him that by Uber sending me on 18 minute drives to pick passengers was wearing my tires out and he agreed to buy me a new set.


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

My sister didn't pay me back for her Medieval Times ticket at New Years. I am submitting that sh&& to uber!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

NCHeel said:


> I just spoke to Rohit and explained to him that by Uber sending me on 18 minute drives to pick passengers was wearing my tires out and he agreed to buy me a new set.


A new set of teeth?


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

JK7 said:


> I ran over a huge nail and punctured a tire (it went flat within a minute) while I was online driving for Uber. Does Uber reimburse for the cost of fixing the tire?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

JK7 said:


> I ran over a huge nail and punctured a tire (it went flat within a minute) while I was online driving for Uber. Does Uber reimburse for the cost of fixing the tire?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Next we need to get them to reimburse for gas!


----------

